# (le) dimanche 6 janvier - article + date avec le jour de la semaine



## Virtuose

Pour preciser une date d'un rendez-vous, comment faut-il dire?

On se voit dimanche le 6 janvier.
On se voit le dimanche 6 janvier.
On se voit le 6 janvier dimanche.

Par contre, s'il y a une necessite de definir une certaine periode, laquelle expression est correcte dans un contexte ci-dessous?

La reunion va durer de lundi le 4 janvier jusqu'a dimanche le 6 janvier.
La reunion va durer du lundi 4 janvier jusqu'au dimanche 6 janvier.
La reunion va durer du 4 janvier lundi jusqu'au 6 janvier dimanche.

Merci d'une correction.

[…]

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Pour les jours seuls, voir ce fil.


----------



## Marie83

On se voit le dimanche 6 janvier.

La réunion va durer du lundi 4 janvier (jusqu')au dimanche 6 janvier.

A bientôt!

Marie


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis bien d'accord avec les suggestions de Marie.

On pourrait éventuellement dire la première phrase à condition d'ajouter une virgule:

_On se voit dimanche, le 6 janvier._

Cela dit, quand il s'agit du prochain dimanche comme dans le cas présent, on dira plus volontiers _On se voit dimanche prochain._


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Virtuose said:


> *a*) On se voit dimanche le 6 janvier.
> *b*) On se voit le dimanche 6 janvier.
> *c*) On se voit le 6 janvier dimanche.


 Tout le monde est donc en faveur de *b*). Je ne le suis pas.

En fait, je préfère *a*). 

*b*) dit, à mon avis, qu’on se voit _tous les dimanches_, mais en même temps, notre rendez-vous est fixée à la date du _6 janvier_. C’est absurde. 

Par contre, *a*) précise _le 6 janvier_, c.à-d. _dimanche_.

Puis, ne dit-on pas “aujourd’hui, on est _le 2 janvier_” ?

Est-ce que j’ai tout remis aux calendes grecques ? 
 ​


----------



## Virtuose

C'est tout a fait logique ce que *Spectre scolaire* a propose


----------



## Hellowdy

La b) est la plus correcte je trouve, car dans "le dimanche 6 janvier", "le" détermine ce dimanche là celui du 6 janvier [le seul et unique dimanche 6 janvier]

Par contre, si on avait juste dit "on se voit le dimanche", ça signifie qu'on se voit tous les dimanches!

Puis c'est surtout une question d'idiomatisme, donc, c'est la b) la plus correcte.


----------



## itka

Virtuose said:


> C'est tout a fait logique ce que *Spectre scolaire* a propose



C'est sans doute logique... mais pas dans une logique française ! 
99,99 % des francophones comprendraient bien la date du rendez-vous...Le 0,01 % voyage trop pour ne pas mélanger les idiomes... ou alors, il n'est francophone que d'adoption !


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Et pourtant – si je peux me permettre d’y insister – on dit d’une part :

“ Aujourd’hui, on est _*le*_ 3 janvier ” – avec l’article.

Mais d’autre part : 

“ Aujourd’hui, on est jeudi ” – sans article. 

Avec un soucis plus grand de précision :

“ Aujourd’hui, on est _*le*_ jeudi le 3 janvier 2008. ”

La logique française  impliquerait donc que l’article, dans ce cas, se déplace ? 
 ​


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, l'article ne se déplace pas du tout. Dans le premier cas, on précise simplement de quel *jour de janvier * on parle (l'article se rattache au mot « jour » qui est sous-entendu : _le 3 janvier = le 3e jour de janvier_) ; alors que dans le second on précise de quel *jeudi* on parle (l'article se rattache donc à _jeudi _)…

En outre, la réponse (a) n'est possible qu'avec une virgule pour marquer l'apposition :

_On se voit dimanche le 6 janvier._ 
_On se voit dimanche*,* le 6 janvier._ ()


----------



## amigo mexicano

Bonjour, Quelle est la forme correcte pour écrire la date?
1- *Le* Mardi 26 février 2008
2- Mardi *le* 26 février 2008
Dans mon cours de français, une professeur écrit la date comme l'éxemple 1 et une autre professeur, comme l'éjemple 2.
ou, les deux formes sont correctes?
merci d'advance.


----------



## jierbe31

Personnellement, je n'emploie pas l'article et j'écris *Mardi 26 février 2008*.
Par contre, dans une lettre dactylographiée où l'on précise le lieu de sa création, j'écrirai *Toulouse*, *le 26 février 2008*.
Mais attend l'avis des spécialistes, ce que je ne suis pas.


----------



## tilt

La proposition n° 2 me semble incorrecte ; je ne m'imagine pas la dire.

Je dirais que seules les formes suivantes sont possibles dans le corps d'un texte :
_- La réunion aura lieu mardi 26 février 2008.
- La réunion aura lieu le mardi 26 février 2008.
_Avec une préférence personnelle pour la première, comme Jierbe31.

Si on fait référence au mardi suivant, on peut aussi écrire :
_- La réunion aura lieu mardi (prochain).
- La réunion aura lieu mardi__ (prochain)__, 26 février 2008.
_Dans cette dernière phrases, la virgule change tout. La date, superflue, n'est ajoutée que par souci de précision.


----------



## Aoyama

La date correct*e*

La question porte sur la _manière d'écrire_ la date .
Dans ce cas, si on _écrit_ la date, c'est l'exemple 1 qui est le plus courant.
Comme l'écrit Jierbe, si la date porte un nom de lieu, on fera suivre le lieu d'une virgule et de LE, obligatoirement.
Pour reprendre Tilt, tous les exemples cités sont corrects, mais :
_La réunion aura lieu mardi*, le* 26 février 2008._
l'est aussi, si on veut mettre en relief le fait que ce soit ce mardi(-là), précisément, par rapport à autre chose (ou non ...).


----------



## ajno

Bonjour à tous

Pourriez-vous me préciser la règle encore une fois?

J`ai compris que dans la phrase "nous sommes ..." deux variantes sont possibles: 
nous sommes jeudi 23 décembre
et
nous sommes le jeudi 23 décembre.

Et toutes les deux variantes sont aussi possibles dans la phrase "nous nous rencontrons..." ?


J`ai lu plusieurs grammaires et je n`ai vu que des exemples avec "le", mais hier dans un exerciсe j`ai lu la première variante, sans "le". Je ne comprends pas pourquoi c`est comme ça, pourquoi on nous donne les règles qui ne sont vraiement des règles?! (une question rhétorique, bien-sûr)


----------



## pointvirgule

Voir l'article Date de la Banque de dépannage linguistique.


----------



## sitino

Bonsoir,

Pour préciser une date, je vois souvent la formule de type "mardi, *le* 11 novembre".
Est-ce tout aussi correct que "mardi 11 novembre"?

Amis du Grévisse, merci.


----------



## HerbertX

A mon avis :
Paris, le 11 novembre 2014
#
La conférence aura lieu le vendredi, 14 novembre 2014


----------



## volo

A mon sens aussi, on omettra l'article.

Par exemple:
- "On est le combien?"
- "On est le 13 novembre", mais "*On est jeudi 13 novembre*"


----------



## ilie86

Moi, j'ai toujours dit:

On est le combien/Le combien sommes-nous aujourd'hui=
On est le 13/Nous sommes le 13
Quelle est la date d'aujourd'hui?
Nous sommes mardi 13 janvier


----------



## Maître Capello

volo said:


> "On est le 13 novembre", mais "*On est jeudi 13 novembre*"


L'article défini est facultatif dans ce dernier exemple, mais je le mettrais personnellement également dans ce cas : _Nous sommes *le* jeudi 13 novembre._


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour et merci pour ce fil.

Je viens de réviser la date et comme tous les non-francophones, j'ai des soucis.

Quelle est la date d'aujourd'hui?
Nous sommes le 7 décembre.
On est quel jour aujourd'hui?
On est dimanche
On est le dimanche 7 décembre

Je pense que les phrases sont correctes.
Dans la dernière l'article défini peut être omis, mais si on l'utilise il sert à préciser de quel dimanche nous sommes en train de parler. C'est ça son rôle?


----------



## Maître Capello

Dès lors que l'on mentionne la date sans préciser le jour de la semaine, c'est-à-dire que l'on met seulement le quantième et le mois, l'article est obligatoire :

_Nous sommes 7 décembre._  → _Nous sommes *le* 7 décembre._ ​
Si l'on n'indique que le jour de la semaine, on ne met pas d'article :

_Nous sommes dimanche._​
Sauf s'il s'agit d'une habitude :

_Je vais à l'église *le* dimanche._ (= en principe tous les dimanches)​
Ou qu'il s'agit d'un jour donné parmi plusieurs jours, mais d'une étendue inférieure à une semaine :

_Il y a deux semaines j'ai passé le week-end à Paris. *Le* dimanche il a plu toute la journée._​
Si l'on mentionne à la fois le jour et la date, on a le choix de mettre ou non l'article :

_Nous sommes *le* dimanche 7 décembre._ ​_Nous sommes dimanche 7 décembre._ ​


----------



## Áskera

Bonjour!

Si, en revanche, le mot « aujourd’hui » est présent, serait-il incorrect de ne pas employer l’article? :

_C’est le thème d’école biblique d’aujourd’hui vendredi 9 février 2018.

Aujourd’hui vendredi 9 et dimanche 11 décembre 2018 nous étudierons ce thème. _

J'apprécie votre aide!
_
_


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce ne serait pas incorrect, mais il y a assez peu de chances qu'un locuteur natif dise spontanément à la fois _aujourd'hui_ et le jour et la date.

_C'est le thème d'aujourd'hui_. 
_C'est le thème d'aujourd'hui vendredi 9 février 2018_.  (pas faux, mais inutilement redondant et verbeux)

_Aujourd'hui et dimanche nous étudierons ce thème. _
_Aujourd'hui vendredi 9 et dimanche 11 décembre 2018 nous étudierons ce thème. _ (pas faux, mais inutilement redondant et verbeux)


----------



## CHOCOLAT17

Bonjour,

 Dans des phrases que j'ai lu , il y a des choses que je ne peux pas comprendre. 
 Pour savoir l'utilisation de l'article devant la date. J'ai marqué ma question en vert. Pourriez-vous m'aider ?

*Situation 1.*
1-1. Chers clients, nous vous informons que le restaurant Panorama sera fermé *le vendredi 8 juin.*
1-2. Nous vous retrouvons *lundi 12 juin* à partir de midi. 

*Situation 2. *
2-1. Comme chaque année, la Fête de la Musique a lieu *le 21 juin. *(Je comprends comme ça, c'est la date exacte au passé)

J'ai lu des explications des autres dans ce fil. Si je comprends la phrase 1-2 sans article ''le'' parce que ce lundi qui vient.
Mais si cela est correct. *Pourquoi la phrase 1-1 est-elle avec article défini ''le'' ?*


Merci à tous !


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans les phrases du premier type avec à la fois le jour de la semaine et la date, l'article est tout simplement facultatif comme je l'ai écrit plus haut :

1-1) _Chers clients, nous vous informons que le restaurant Panorama sera fermé _*(le) vendredi 8 juin.*
1-2) _Nous vous retrouvons *(le) lundi 12 juin* à partir de midi._


----------



## Nicomon

Comme je l'ai écrit dans ce fil connexe :  FR: (le) dimanche 20 mars - jour, date & article

Je suis d'accord avec MC que l'omission est permise, mais dans le cadre d'une phrase complète je mets toujours cet article facultatif.  J'aurais écrit  :  ... _le vendredi 8 juin / _ ... _le lundi 12 juin. _


CHOCOLAT17 said:


> [...] Si je comprends la phrase 1-2 sans article ''le'' parce que ce lundi qui vient.


 Si c'était le lundi qui vient, je dirais (voir post 3) :  _Nous vous retrouverons lundi prochain, à partir de midi.    _
Ou je mettrais la date en apposition (voir post 9) :_   Nous vous retrouvons lundi*,* le 12 juin*, *à partir de midi. _

Je n'aime pas le son sans article de :  _Nous vous retrouvons  lundi 12 juin à partir de midi._ 
Il est possible - je ne connais pas les statistiques - que ce soit plus courant en Europe qu'au Québec. 
Moi, c'est plutôt le nom du jour que j'aurais tendance à supprimer.


----------



## Chimel

CHOCOLAT17 said:


> *Situation 2. *
> 2-1. Comme chaque année, la Fête de la Musique a lieu *le 21 juin. *(Je comprends comme ça, c'est la date exacte au passé)


Ce n'est pas parce que c'est "la date exacte au passé" (la phrase est d'ailleurs au présent): au futur, on aurait aussi _La fête de la Musique aura lieu le 21 juin_.

Sans l'indication du jour de la semaine (lundi, mardi…), l'article défini est obligatoire, à tous les temps. Si le jour de la semaine est précisé, il est facultatif, comme le dit Maître Capello.


----------



## Nicomon

Je l'ai citée en partie dans le fil mis en lien plus haut, mais j'ajoute ici une entrée de cette page de Termium.
C'est moi qui ai « coloré » en rouge et il y a plus sur la page.   *Date : règles d'écriture*


> *Jour de la semaine*
> En rédaction administrative, le jour de la semaine accompagne rarement la date. Toutefois, si l’on souhaite tout de même l’indiquer, on écrit le jour de la semaine avant la date, précédé ou non de l’article _le_. Le jour de la semaine prend la majuscule quand on n’emploie pas l’article :
> 
> Le *mercredi* 7 janvier 2016
> *Mercredi* 7 janvier 2016
> La réunion du syndicat aura lieu *le **mercredi 7 janvier 2016* à 10 h 30.
> Dans le corps d’un texte, la virgule après le jour de la semaine est permise en incise (texte encadré de virgules), pour rappeler une date passée ou à venir :  - La plénière aura lieu mercredi*, le 7 janvier,* et la présence des employés est fortement recommandée.
> *On peut aussi omettre l’article le : - **La réunion du syndicat aura lieu mercredi, 7 janvier, à 10 h 30.*


  Je remarque que dans cette dernière option, la date est en incise / apposition.  
Et là, avec l'ajout des virgules, ça ne me choque pas.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Je remarque que dans cette dernière option, la date est en incise / apposition.
> Et là, avec l'ajout des virgules, ça ne me choque pas.


Eh bien pour moi, c'est juste le contraire !  C'est lorsque l'on ajoute les virgules que la phrase me paraît étrange et peu naturelle.

_La réunion aura lieu mercredi, 7 janvier, à 10 h 30._ 
_La réunion aura lieu mercredi 7 janvier à 10 h 30._ 
_La réunion aura lieu *le* mercredi 7 janvier à 10 h 30._


----------



## Nicomon

J'aurais dû écrire que ça me choque... moins. 

Alors, pour moi ce serait :
_La réunion aura lieu mercredi, (le) 7 janvier, à 10 h 30._  ...  Idéalement avec l'article
_La réunion aura lieu mercredi 7 janvier à 10 h 30._ 
_La réunion aura lieu *le* mercredi 7 janvier à 10 h 30._ 

Rien à faire...  l'omission de l'article sans incise ou apposition dans une phrase complète me fait tiquer.
Je l'ai aussi écrit (posts 7 et 28) sur *le fil* du forum français-anglais mis en lien plus haut, où une autre canadienne (post 9) est du même avis.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Si l'on mentionne à la fois le jour et la date, on a le choix de mettre ou non l'article :
> _Nous sommes *le* dimanche 7 décembre._ _
> Nous sommes dimanche 7 décembre._


Mais comme tu l'as écrit toi-même deux posts plus haut (no 20) :


Maître Capello said:


> L'article défini est facultatif dans ce dernier exemple, mais je le mettrais personnellement également dans ce cas :
> _Nous sommes *le* jeudi 13 novembre._


Comme moi, donc.   _   Aujourd'hui, nous sommes *le *samedi 17 août._
Bon weekend, tout le monde.


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir laquelle parmi les deux phrases ci-dessous est correcte :
*La réunion aura lieu jeudi 12 mai.
La réunion aura lieu le jeudi 12 mai.*

Au cas où toutes les deux seraient correctes, il y aurat-il une différence de régistre ?

Je vous remercie par avance de votre réponse.


----------



## Yendred

Les deux sont correctes. La 2ème est légèrement plus formelle.


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Quelle rapidité ! Merci infiniment, Yendred !


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais plutôt que la seconde est standard tandis que la première est un peu plus « télégraphique ».


----------

